# Maternity Hospitals in Dubai



## sky_point (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I would love to get some insights and suggestions for hospitals in Dubai for maternity and delivery. Currently I am having my regular check-ups with Aster and due to deliver in July, but I have been informed by few of my friends that, normally Aster hospital insists to go for a Cesarean when it comes to delivery. Is it really so? Has anyone got any such experience? Any reviews. 

Please help.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly I think you're a bit late as I believe under new regulations, you had to register with your hospital of choice quite a while before the birth. Most hospitals here push for cesareans - that;s no secret, as they charge more for them and can get through more than, cheaper, longer, natural deliveries.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Have you considered asking at aster seeing as you say you've been going for checkups there?


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

sky_point said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I would love to get some insights and suggestions for hospitals in Dubai for maternity and delivery. Currently I am having my regular check-ups with Aster and due to deliver in July, but I have been informed by few of my friends that, normally Aster hospital insists to go for a Cesarean when it comes to delivery. Is it really so? Has anyone got any such experience? Any reviews.
> 
> Please help.


Nowadays all medicals are insists delivery patients for cesar. It has been becoming a mandatory option but I believe in some hospitals they still try to deliver baby through natural process. I think you should go for natural delivery.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Durise said:


> Nowadays all medicals are insists delivery patients for cesar. It has been becoming a mandatory option but I believe in some hospitals they still try to deliver baby through natural process. I think you should go for natural delivery.


Hi,
Your replies to threads are really quite bizarre.
How can you possibly advise somebody to go for a natural birth - without knowing their medical history and being a medical professional?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Your replies to threads are really quite bizarre.
> How can you possibly advise somebody to go for a natural birth - without knowing their medical history and being a medical professional?
> Cheers
> Steve


Well Steve just goes to show that quackery and potentially dangerous quackery is alive and well.


----------



## Sherinj (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi
I would like to hear about reviews on Aster Hospital Mankhool for maternity and child birth. 
Do they encourage for normal delivery?
Have heard that generally they prefer c-section.
Please share your valuable comments


----------

